# Help! Photos missing, files still there.



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Starting yesterday when I load LR it does not display any images. In place of the images (in grid mode) you can see the grid, but no photos. As you mouse over the grid, various squares light up or disappear (without pressing any buttons). I can see the different star ratings I gave each photo in their respective squares on the grid, and I can see any color flagging I gave the photos. As I switch through the modules (develop/slideshow/web/etc) still no images. 

I'm running XP Pro 64.

Here is a screen capture of the problem: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please ignore the fact that there is a red folder....I know how to fix that and will as soon as I can see the images.  This problem is in all the folders and in all of the modules.

I've tried starting a new catalog and downloading new images into it to see if the catalog is corrupt. Same result. 

I've uninstalled many times and reinstalled, even tried installing to a new folder. Same result. However each time I uninstall and reinstall my catalogs are automatically found in the new install and I don't have to register with my SN. So apparently I'm not successful in completely wiping LR from the system on my uninstall. I've also tried manually deleting the preferences file and the presets folder. 

It seems like I'm not getting a very complete uninstall.  Every time I reinstall, LR already has my registration information and knows where my catalog is (which is on another drive).  I don't know how to manually do a more thorough uninstall, but I'm open to instruction.  

Any insights?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2007)

Lane, I've just had a blinding flash of the obvious.  I didn't spot earlier that one of your folders is red.  Could it be that the previews haven't been built and now it can't find the files?

Other thought - I think the last time I saw this kind of scenario was people upgrading to 1.1 or 1.2 with some photographs offline (external drives turned off).  I don't suppose you've upgraded anything in the last few days, have you?

Oh, and welcome to Lightroom Forums!


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Re: red folder:  that shouldn't be the problem I don't think.  I've tried starting new catalogs and importing to those.  Same issue.  

Now in regards to updates:  YES!!!!  It's a new computer so everything has been updated recently.  Including:  Installing Photoshop 7.' followed by a PS CS3 upgrade (which surprisingly left 7.' on my machine????)  

Right now I'm deleting any file or folder  from my system that includes 'lightroom', will restart and reinstall.  

Fingers crossed........


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2007)

Lane Hickenbottom said:


> Now in regards to updates:  YES!!!!  It's a new computer so everything has been updated recently.


So are you saying you installed 1.' and then upgraded to 1.2, or did you just go straight to 1.2?




> Installing Photoshop 7.' followed by a PS CS3 upgrade (which surprisingly left 7.' on my machine????)



For next time, you know you don't have to install PS 7.' before installing the upgrade - it'll just ask you to prove you own the earlier version by inserting the disc.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 22, 2007)

Lane, the red folder is a problem as such as it means LR can not find the folder hence it won't show what's in it.
My guess is that you may have moved the folder when you were loading it on your new computer and created a different structure. I come to this conclusion from looking at the metadata on the right panel which shows the image you have "selected" is in a folder that is further up the "tree" in the left panel.
Have you synchonised the folder?
Have you control clicked the folder to  show where it is in the finder?


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Victoria Bampton said:


> So are you saying you installed 1.' and then upgraded to 1.2, or did you just go straight to 1.2?



Hmmmmm.....actually I looked into the archives of my Gmail, found the email for when I originally purchased Lightroom directly from Adobe, clicked the link and downloaded it again.  It was 1.' back when I purchased it.  I wonder if the download is still 1.'?  Surely it's 1.2?  I'll check that out.






Victoria Bampton said:


> For next time, you know you don't have to install PS 7.' before installing the upgrade - it'll just ask you to prove you own the earlier version by inserting the disc.



Really!?!  Cool!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Lane, the red folder is a problem as such as it means LR can not find the folder hence it won't show what's in it.
> My guess is that you may have moved the folder when you were loading it on your new computer and created a different structure. I come to this conclusion from looking at the metadata on the right panel which shows the image you have "selected" is in a folder that is further up the "tree" in the left panel.
> Have you synchonised the folder?
> Have you control clicked the folder to  show where it is in the finder?



Okay, I'll try to resolve the red folder and see what happens.  Thanks for the help.  I'll post an update shortly.


----------



## Prevost (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm wondering what happens if Lane was to highlight any of the other folders, rather than Previous Import which is highlighted in the screen capture.


Ray


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2007)

Ray!  Welcome!  Come to join the fun, eh?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 22, 2007)

Lane Hickenbottom said:


> Hmmmmm.....actually I looked into the archives of my Gmail, found the email for when I originally purchased Lightroom directly from Adobe, clicked the link and downloaded it again.  It was 1.' back when I purchased it.  I wonder if the download is still 1.'?  Surely it's 1.2?  I'll check that out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have 1.2 installed, it shows in your identity plate in the top left corner.


----------



## Prevost (Oct 22, 2007)

> Ray! Welcome! Come to join the fun, eh?



I can't let you have ALL the fun! :cheesy:


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Ray, Geoff, Victoria,

Thank you all so much for your efforts.  This is SSSSOOOOOOO frustrating.  Even more so because I love LR so much.

Okay....my last move was to take care of the red folder issue, uninstall LR, delete the preferences file, restart machine, install LR, open LR, this is what I have:






Again thanks for your help.  I hope you don't give up on me :(.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2007)

We don't give up easily Lane!!!

Ok, what happens if you now start a new catalog?  And import a few pictures, for good measure.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Victoria, I'll try that.  But first, here's an image showing the various modules.






Victoria Bampton said:


> We don't give up easily Lane!!!
> 
> Ok, what happens if you now start a new catalog?  And import a few pictures, for good measure.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, what happens if you now start a new catalog?  And import a few pictures, for good measure.



Problem persists.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 22, 2007)

Lane, why are you doing all the deinstall, reinstalls? This seems only to add to your woes.  I think you need to resolve the catalog issue first so that the files are linked.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 22, 2007)

Your screen shot of the Develop module may rule this out, but this seems like the previews are unavailable.  What happens if you render standard or 1:1 previews?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2007)

Lane Hickenbottom said:


> Victoria, I'll try that.  But first, here's an image showing the various modules.



Yeah, bit monotone for my liking! :roll:


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe I'm making the wrong assumption that LR as a program has a problem since new catalogs have the same problem.  I have resolved the issue of the files being linked. (I think)  No red folders.



			
				Kiwigeoff;164' said:
			
		

> Lane, why are you doing all the deinstall, reinstalls? This seems only to add to your woes.  I think you need to resolve the catalog issue first so that the files are linked.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 22, 2007)

Lane Hickenbottom said:


> Maybe I'm making the wrong assumption that LR as a program has a problem since new catalogs have the same problem.  I have resolved the issue of the files being linked. (I think)  No red folders.


How did you do that? and did you synchronise the folder?


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Mark Sirota said:


> Your screen shot of the Develop module may rule this out, but this seems like the previews are unavailable.  What happens if you render standard or 1:1 previews?



Worth a try!  I selected a folder, discarded the 1:1 previews then rendered new 1:1 previews.  No such luck.

Here's another piece of info:  If I right click on an image to edit in PS CS3, it opens right up with no problems in PS.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

I deleted it--or rather removed it from Lightroom.  It was a folder I no longer needed.  



Kiwigeoff said:


> How did you do that? and did you synchronise the folder?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, here's a really bizarre thought.  What if you uninstall 1.2, and try reinstalling 1.'?  New catalog, as things changed in 1.1.  It's got to be worth a shot at this point.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

I have to go and shoot some pictures.  I'm backing up my catalogs onto another drive.  I'm going to then delete them from my machine and try to start a new catalog once all my current catalogs are wiped.  I'll post my progress later tonight.

Again, thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 23, 2007)

Has nobody noticed that the #2 cell in Grid View is upside down? Doesn't that imply a memory issue?


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Starting yesterday when I load LR it does not display any images. In place of the images (in grid mode) you can see the grid, but no photos. As you mouse over the grid, various squares light up or disappear (without pressing any buttons). I can see the different star ratings I gave each photo in their respective squares on the grid, and I can see any color flagging I gave the photos. As I switch through the modules (develop/slideshow/web/etc) still no images. 

I'm running XP Pro 64.

Here is a screen capture of the problem: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please ignore the fact that there is a red folder....I know how to fix that and will as soon as I can see the images.  This problem is in all the folders and in all of the modules.

I've tried starting a new catalog and downloading new images into it to see if the catalog is corrupt. Same result. 

I've uninstalled many times and reinstalled, even tried installing to a new folder. Same result. However each time I uninstall and reinstall my catalogs are automatically found in the new install and I don't have to register with my SN. So apparently I'm not successful in completely wiping LR from the system on my uninstall. I've also tried manually deleting the preferences file and the presets folder. 

It seems like I'm not getting a very complete uninstall.  Every time I reinstall, LR already has my registration information and knows where my catalog is (which is on another drive).  I don't know how to manually do a more thorough uninstall, but I'm open to instruction.  

Any insights?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't seem to be having any other memory issues.  I assume you mean RAM?  Is there anyway I can tell?

Right now, I'm trying to remove every little bit of LR off of my system and starting new.  

Does anybody know what all I have to do to get LR off my system? Unfortunately running the uninstall leaves behind lots of LR remnants.



Ian Farlow said:


> Has nobody noticed that the #2 cell in Grid View is upside down? Doesn't that imply a memory issue?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 23, 2007)

Would you take a moment to add a signature to your profile per these instructions? It helps with troubleshooting to know about your system. There is a link with images to help set up your signature.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

You bet.

Test...



			
				Ian Farlow;168' said:
			
		

> Would you take a moment to add a signature to your profile per these instructions? It helps with troubleshooting to know about your system. There is a link with images to help set up your signature.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 23, 2007)

You passed the test! Yay!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 23, 2007)

First thing that springs to mind is this: is Lightroom 1.2 capable of running properly in a 64 bit Windows environment?


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

It was working fine for about a week.  And I know of at least one person on another forum that has been running LR on a 64 system with no issues for some time.  That's not an official answer, but based on what I know.



Ian Farlow said:


> First thing that springs to mind is this: is Lightroom 1.2 capable of running properly in a 64 bit Windows environment?


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

64 bit windows is supposed to be able to run 32 bit applications without problem.  

*supposed*


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder if a Guru with 64 bit experience could chime in to either rule this out or mark this as a possible source of troubles...


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 23, 2007)

A little light reading on the internet and it appears that Lightroom is running without issue on 64 bit systems. Hm...


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

That's what I've found.  What I haven't found is another example of this happening.  

Back to a question I had a bit ago, any ideas how to completely rid my system of LR so I can start fresh?



Ian Farlow said:


> A little light reading on the internet and it appears that Lightroom is running without issue on 64 bit systems. Hm...


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay,

I've removed every little piece of LR from my system that I could find including any catalogs.  I'm convinced my problem is not a catalog problem.  I reinstalled LR (again) but this time after re-downloading the install file from adobe to make sure I wasn't using a corrupt file.  Still no dice.  

Sooooooooooooo.....in my mind there is either a hardware issue that just popped up out of the blue after not being an issue.  Or there is a file somewhere on my system that is not getting uninstalled when I uninstall the software.  (The preferences and preset folders, for instance, are not uninstalling without me manually deleting them).  

So as I see it I have 3 choices.

1.
Find that file and kill it so I can finally have a completely fresh install (through this process in which I've reinstalled a dozen times, I've never had to re-register, for instance)

2.
Buy a new computer

3.
Throw out my entire workflow, which has been built around Lightroom, and start from scratch using a different application.

Am I wrong?  

  I'm at the end of my rope here.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2007)

There's a 1.1 download you could try http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3669
or I've probably even got 1.' somewhere still.

I'd agree there's something somewhere - although I'd more inclined to think registry.  If you can find it, yippee!!!

To be honest, at this point I'd be thinking in terms of reinstalling the operating system.  Particularly on Windows machines, it's often quicker than trying to work out what the problem is!  (If you do this, make sure you deactivate PS first!)  3 or 4 hours to reinstall everything and you'd be up and running normally again.  Is that an option?

Sorry we can't figure out what's going on!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2007)

Doh, and I missed a perfect opportunity to tell you to buy a Mac!


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

That's kind of funny right now (he says through tears) :lol:


Victoria Bampton said:


> Doh, and I missed a perfect opportunity to tell you to buy a Mac!


----------



## BigIUFan (Oct 23, 2007)

When you've done these "full" uninstalls, have you also killed ALL previews directories.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2007)

That's an interesting idea BigUIFan!  Lane, the previews are kept alongside the catalog - rename it so it has to create a new one - it's got to be worth a go before you reinstall everything, and if it doesn't help, you can always change the name back.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

I've deleted everything on my computer that has "lightroom" in the name and I've gone through line-by-line of every file that has "lr" in the name.  So to answer your question, I don't know. 

But I think so.



BigIUFan said:


> When you've done these "full" uninstalls, have you also killed ALL previews directories.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2007)

Previews wouldn't have lightroom in the name.  It'd be with the catalog - if your catalog's called My Catalog then it'll be called My Catalog Previews in the same place.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

In that case, yes, I deleted it.  I deleted all the catalogs, the photos themselves, and every other single little piece of the puzzle I could find.

I tried 1.1

I'm giving up.

Maybe I'll reinstall my OS.  Maybe I'll just not use LR and change my workflow.  Maybe I'll buy Mac next time.





Victoria Bampton said:


> Previews wouldn't have lightroom in the name.  It'd be with the catalog - if your catalog's called My Catalog then it'll be called My Catalog Previews in the same place.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to say "thanks!"

Even though the results didn't pan out, I know several of you spent a bunch of time trying to help me out.

Thank you very much BigIUfan, Kiwigeoff, Ray, Mark, Ian and especially Victoria.  You guys are great!

Lane


----------



## BigIUFan (Oct 23, 2007)

You actually deleted your *entire *Lightroom folder/directory that contains your catalog and previews? In the Windows world it's C:\Documents and Settings\UserName\My Documents\My Pictures\Lightroom.


----------



## BigIUFan (Oct 23, 2007)

Or rather that's where the default Windows location is.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

I deleted EVERYTHING that looked like LR ever touched it.  So yes.

I tried to get my computer to the place when lightroom had not been installed.  My hopes were that I could give it a fresh install and everything would be back to normal.  

I know I never succeeded in that goal of getting it off my system.  Maybe I should try to do a system recover to a prior date.  That might work and save me some heartache.



BigIUFan said:


> You actually deleted your *entire *Lightroom folder/directory that contains your catalog and previews? In the Windows world it's C:\Documents and Settings\UserName\My Documents\My Pictures\Lightroom.


----------



## BigIUFan (Oct 23, 2007)

Have you considered sending your catalog to someone else to verify that they can accurately view your images? It'd be a pain to find out that a total OS reinstall left you with the same problem.

One last thing. Some similar problems surfaced as a result of screwy Nvidia drivers.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

BigIUFan said:


> One last thing. Some similar problems surfaced as a result of screwy Nvidia drivers.




Really!!!!  I've had some monitor-video card issues. As a result, I've done a lot of Nvidia driver swapping.

What do you know about this, or can you point me to another resource?  Last night when I was thinking about the problem it occurred to me that this might be an issue.


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 22, 2007)

Starting yesterday when I load LR it does not display any images. In place of the images (in grid mode) you can see the grid, but no photos. As you mouse over the grid, various squares light up or disappear (without pressing any buttons). I can see the different star ratings I gave each photo in their respective squares on the grid, and I can see any color flagging I gave the photos. As I switch through the modules (develop/slideshow/web/etc) still no images. 

I'm running XP Pro 64.

Here is a screen capture of the problem: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please ignore the fact that there is a red folder....I know how to fix that and will as soon as I can see the images.  This problem is in all the folders and in all of the modules.

I've tried starting a new catalog and downloading new images into it to see if the catalog is corrupt. Same result. 

I've uninstalled many times and reinstalled, even tried installing to a new folder. Same result. However each time I uninstall and reinstall my catalogs are automatically found in the new install and I don't have to register with my SN. So apparently I'm not successful in completely wiping LR from the system on my uninstall. I've also tried manually deleting the preferences file and the presets folder. 

It seems like I'm not getting a very complete uninstall.  Every time I reinstall, LR already has my registration information and knows where my catalog is (which is on another drive).  I don't know how to manually do a more thorough uninstall, but I'm open to instruction.  

Any insights?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

BigIUFan said:


> One last thing. Some similar problems surfaced as a result of screwy Nvidia drivers.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Next time the Red Raders come into Lincoln, I'm going to give Bobby Knight a big fat wet one just for you!

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2007)

Three cheers for BigIUFan!!!!!


----------



## Prevost (Oct 23, 2007)

So, does this mean you solved your problem? It was merely a driver issue?


----------



## Lane Hickenbottom (Oct 23, 2007)

Exactly.



Prevost said:


> So, does this mean you solved your problem? It was merely a driver issue?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 23, 2007)

Lane Hickenbottom said:


> Exactly.



Fantastic, I guess some of us gurus had forgotten about that issue as it seems so long ago since it surfaced and it was only earlier this year!:lol::lol:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 24, 2007)

Doh! I had forgotten all about the nVidia driver issues. Sorry I couldn't get to the answer sooner, but I'm glad to hear that you got it all worked out.

BigIUFan... excellent work!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 24, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> Doh! I had forgotten all about the nVidia driver issues. Sorry I couldn't get to the answer sooner, but I'm glad to hear that you got it all worked out.
> 
> BigIUFan... excellent work!


I think that's going to become a favorite image here!

LOL

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 24, 2007)

He he... yeah. I couldn't resist!


----------

